# Jet JJ-6CSX



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

*What do I have to work with?*

I have just acquired an older Jet JJ-6CSX. Is it a Craigslist Gloat? Well that is yet to be determined. However I am quite certain that the description of "Almost New" in the ad wasn't exactly accurate. But after several weeks of searching and a few days of haggling, I found myself driving 150 miles to trade a shotgun for a jointer. And after 150 miles, I wasn't eager to return home empty handed. So I took the chance.

What I ended up with was indeed a JJ-6CSX. however it isn't exactly new. In fact due it's color scheme places it in the 80's.










That putrid blue shade is just screaming "Help Me!". Especially when compared to my other CL find.









And for Xmas, my wife was able to snag another CL find.









From a distance, it looks good. But upon closer inspection there is quite a bit of rust. Let's start with the rear of the infeed table.









Rear of the Fence.

















Rear of the Outfeed Table.

















Outfeed Table.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

twoblacklabs said:


> *What do I have to work with?*
> 
> I have just acquired an older Jet JJ-6CSX. Is it a Craigslist Gloat? Well that is yet to be determined. However I am quite certain that the description of "Almost New" in the ad wasn't exactly accurate. But after several weeks of searching and a few days of haggling, I found myself driving 150 miles to trade a shotgun for a jointer. And after 150 miles, I wasn't eager to return home empty handed. So I took the chance.
> 
> ...


Those are some nice finds.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

twoblacklabs said:


> *What do I have to work with?*
> 
> I have just acquired an older Jet JJ-6CSX. Is it a Craigslist Gloat? Well that is yet to be determined. However I am quite certain that the description of "Almost New" in the ad wasn't exactly accurate. But after several weeks of searching and a few days of haggling, I found myself driving 150 miles to trade a shotgun for a jointer. And after 150 miles, I wasn't eager to return home empty handed. So I took the chance.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Hopefully I can put them to good use.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

twoblacklabs said:


> *What do I have to work with?*
> 
> I have just acquired an older Jet JJ-6CSX. Is it a Craigslist Gloat? Well that is yet to be determined. However I am quite certain that the description of "Almost New" in the ad wasn't exactly accurate. But after several weeks of searching and a few days of haggling, I found myself driving 150 miles to trade a shotgun for a jointer. And after 150 miles, I wasn't eager to return home empty handed. So I took the chance.
> 
> ...


I hope that shotgun was a plain jane Mossberg 500…


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

twoblacklabs said:


> *What do I have to work with?*
> 
> I have just acquired an older Jet JJ-6CSX. Is it a Craigslist Gloat? Well that is yet to be determined. However I am quite certain that the description of "Almost New" in the ad wasn't exactly accurate. But after several weeks of searching and a few days of haggling, I found myself driving 150 miles to trade a shotgun for a jointer. And after 150 miles, I wasn't eager to return home empty handed. So I took the chance.
> 
> ...


looks good though.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

twoblacklabs said:


> *What do I have to work with?*
> 
> I have just acquired an older Jet JJ-6CSX. Is it a Craigslist Gloat? Well that is yet to be determined. However I am quite certain that the description of "Almost New" in the ad wasn't exactly accurate. But after several weeks of searching and a few days of haggling, I found myself driving 150 miles to trade a shotgun for a jointer. And after 150 miles, I wasn't eager to return home empty handed. So I took the chance.
> 
> ...


No. Not a M500. It was an over/under 12 ga. (almost crying but not quite). The reason it kicked like a mule? Pretty sure it had to do with the laterally progressive crack I found in the pistol grip area. It was progressing along the grain line. Not sure it can be fixed without replacing.

Besides, I wasn't using it. Have only spent 3 days in the field pheasant hunting in the last 3 seasons. North East Indiana isn't well known for stellar bird hunts. Unless you like "Put n Take" hunts which I don't care for. Something about paying the DNR to place pen raised birds the morning you pay to hunt on the public land doesn't appeal to me. Why not just smack them in the head with a mallet and save yourself the walk.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

twoblacklabs said:


> *What do I have to work with?*
> 
> I have just acquired an older Jet JJ-6CSX. Is it a Craigslist Gloat? Well that is yet to be determined. However I am quite certain that the description of "Almost New" in the ad wasn't exactly accurate. But after several weeks of searching and a few days of haggling, I found myself driving 150 miles to trade a shotgun for a jointer. And after 150 miles, I wasn't eager to return home empty handed. So I took the chance.
> 
> ...


You have to be careful about that "almost new" saying in ads these days. To a lot of sellers, everything is almost new. It reminds me of the old "it was only driven by a little old lady". What wasn't told on that one was that granny was into drag racing.
Looks to me though that the jointer can be saved. I didn't see any rust that would cause permanent damage. It sounds like the shotgun was of too awfully much value to you. Around my neck of the woods though, over and unders usually bring a pretty penny.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

twoblacklabs said:


> *What do I have to work with?*
> 
> I have just acquired an older Jet JJ-6CSX. Is it a Craigslist Gloat? Well that is yet to be determined. However I am quite certain that the description of "Almost New" in the ad wasn't exactly accurate. But after several weeks of searching and a few days of haggling, I found myself driving 150 miles to trade a shotgun for a jointer. And after 150 miles, I wasn't eager to return home empty handed. So I took the chance.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong. I really liked the gun. But you can buy it new when it goes on sale for $325 or so and the crack was bugging me. Stoeger. Not talking Red Label.

The reality is that I have projects I want to build and can't afford s4s. So in order to make them, I had to compromise. Can't afford to just go buy a jointer and not look back. Life happens and sacrifices are made. Plus I have a bigger need to tinker than wait for a 2 week period once every 12 months just to kill birds.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

twoblacklabs said:


> *What do I have to work with?*
> 
> I have just acquired an older Jet JJ-6CSX. Is it a Craigslist Gloat? Well that is yet to be determined. However I am quite certain that the description of "Almost New" in the ad wasn't exactly accurate. But after several weeks of searching and a few days of haggling, I found myself driving 150 miles to trade a shotgun for a jointer. And after 150 miles, I wasn't eager to return home empty handed. So I took the chance.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what the concern is. A little clean-up to make sure that the parts move freely and some time to ensure everything is aligned properly and you are pretty much good to go. Yours is in much better shape than mine. You can see what I've been dong to mine over here if you are interested.

http://lumberjocks.com/HokieMojo/blog/18097

http://lumberjocks.com/HokieMojo/blog/18162


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

twoblacklabs said:


> *What do I have to work with?*
> 
> I have just acquired an older Jet JJ-6CSX. Is it a Craigslist Gloat? Well that is yet to be determined. However I am quite certain that the description of "Almost New" in the ad wasn't exactly accurate. But after several weeks of searching and a few days of haggling, I found myself driving 150 miles to trade a shotgun for a jointer. And after 150 miles, I wasn't eager to return home empty handed. So I took the chance.
> 
> ...


Hokie. I had already seen your posts and was inspired to clean this one up. I want mine to look like yours. But in the JET white. However, the more I see the first pic I posted, the more the blue/green is growing on me.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

twoblacklabs said:


> *What do I have to work with?*
> 
> I have just acquired an older Jet JJ-6CSX. Is it a Craigslist Gloat? Well that is yet to be determined. However I am quite certain that the description of "Almost New" in the ad wasn't exactly accurate. But after several weeks of searching and a few days of haggling, I found myself driving 150 miles to trade a shotgun for a jointer. And after 150 miles, I wasn't eager to return home empty handed. So I took the chance.
> 
> ...


i have to admit, i love white paint on the big machines. I was actually thinking about going with a burgundy on my jointer, but after really thinking about it, I couldn't justify it. All the paint on the base cabinet is fine so no need to repaint.

Right now I'm stuck with getting the bearings off my cutterhead. I have no desire to spend a lot of money on bearing puller/bearing presses, but we'll see. I've read some alternatives, but I'm not sold on those methods of working the bearings. We'll see. Looking forward to watching your progress. Good luck!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

twoblacklabs said:


> *What do I have to work with?*
> 
> I have just acquired an older Jet JJ-6CSX. Is it a Craigslist Gloat? Well that is yet to be determined. However I am quite certain that the description of "Almost New" in the ad wasn't exactly accurate. But after several weeks of searching and a few days of haggling, I found myself driving 150 miles to trade a shotgun for a jointer. And after 150 miles, I wasn't eager to return home empty handed. So I took the chance.
> 
> ...


Simple bearing pullers don't cost much and are something that's good to have around. If you canget to all sides of the bearing, you can buy a set of three jaw pullers (three different sizes) at Harbour Freight for $19.99. The jaws are forged. The only cheap part on them is the bolts holding them together. I suggest replacing these with about $3 worth of quality bolts from the hardware store before you even use them. As for bearing presses, I done mechanic work for years and never had a need for them. If the part they are being pressed onto is small enough, you can use a bar clamp or C-clamp. Use wooden "donuts" for the spacers between the clamp and the bearing as it goes down over the shaft. If the parts are large, believe it or not, you can install bearings fine as long as you're careful, using a mallet and a block of wood. The biggest mistake I've seen people making while installing bearings is not cleaning the shaft. The tiniest burr on the shaft, invisible to the naked eye, will stop a bearing dead in it's tracks. With the minute wear on it, the old bearing may have come off, but that doesn't mean the new one will go back on. It doesn't take but a few seconds and some sandpaper to make sure a shaft is perfectly clean. If a bearing doesn't slide onto a shaft smoothly, stop and find out why.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

*More pics*

Fence removed.













































Cutterhead and table corrosion.













































The base. Soon to be a lovely off white!



























Original Motor.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

twoblacklabs said:


> *More pics*
> 
> Fence removed.
> 
> ...


Did you run some test pieces first before you tore it down? That is not much rust. That will clean up great. Then mask of the JET logo and paint that sucker Jet white to match. The photos look to me like it has had almost no use, it has just sat around in someones way.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

twoblacklabs said:


> *More pics*
> 
> Fence removed.
> 
> ...


No. I could tell by eye the tables were not coplaner. Multiple chips out of the blades. Decided to just go through it. So after several productive searches, I ordered a straight edge from Garrett Wade. Funny story. The straight edge was on sale, $24.95 for 38". Added to the cart online, lost connection. Logged back in, went to cart to checkout, now it's $29.95. Kind of torqued me off. Reloaded the page several times and the original page ALSO said $29.95. So I just went ahead and placed the order. But it was still bugging me. So I went back to the original page about 30 minutes later and the darn thing was $24.95 again! That was Friday night. I emailed CS but no reply. Sunday, I called CS and they changed the shopping cart price to reflect the sale. It showed up today. Looks good. I guess. LOL. Looks like a heavy piece of straight aluminum.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

twoblacklabs said:


> *More pics*
> 
> Fence removed.
> 
> ...


Anybody noticed the snow on the temporary floor? Just a little cold in my shop. One of the reasons for the jointer in the first place. The doors are rotten and I will be building new carriage doors, based on the recent FWW article.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

twoblacklabs said:


> *More pics*
> 
> Fence removed.
> 
> ...


We didnt want to say anything about the powdery white substance on the floor of your shop. Anyway nice build. We look forward to seeing it do its thing.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

twoblacklabs said:


> *More pics*
> 
> Fence removed.
> 
> ...


What are you planing on doing with the old blades? If you are not going to use them, I would like to offer to buy them as I need some A-2 steel for a project.

When you get this puppy up and running, you will have a great, well equipped shop. Best wishes, Rand


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

twoblacklabs said:


> *More pics*
> 
> Fence removed.
> 
> ...


PM sent lilredweldingrod.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

twoblacklabs said:


> *More pics*
> 
> Fence removed.
> 
> ...


Thats going to be a nice jointer.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

*Rust Removal*

Only able to get a little done so far today. Blades came out of the cutter-head much easier than anticipated and I am grateful. All of the bolts that have been removed so far are soaking in Evapo-rust. The Fence Base is undergoing electrolysis as this is written. Have not used either method before so this is sort of a comparison.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

twoblacklabs said:


> *Rust Removal*
> 
> Only able to get a little done so far today. Blades came out of the cutter-head much easier than anticipated and I am grateful. All of the bolts that have been removed so far are soaking in Evapo-rust. The Fence Base is undergoing electrolysis as this is written. Have not used either method before so this is sort of a comparison.


How did the comparison go? Which method works better; I've been leary about the electrolysis method although I keep reading good things here about it.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

twoblacklabs said:


> *Rust Removal*
> 
> Only able to get a little done so far today. Blades came out of the cutter-head much easier than anticipated and I am grateful. All of the bolts that have been removed so far are soaking in Evapo-rust. The Fence Base is undergoing electrolysis as this is written. Have not used either method before so this is sort of a comparison.


The fence base turned out well. It has 2 coats of primer and a single coat of White Paint. However, I don't have a true comparison as the materials and size were not close enough to the same size to offer a adequate determination.

The Evapo-rust worked well also. The only down fall is that it requires enough quantity, as to submerge the item. Which is easy with bolts and cutter-head but not so much with the base parts.

I used the electrolysis over 30 hours. There was still some corrosion to remove with a wire brush but it did come off much easier. Due to work and weather, I have not been able to tackle more pieces. I will know more as the weather warms up and I have a few days off. Currently, my 5 gallon bucket of "Solution" is a solid single chunk of rusty ice. Total cost to try the experiment? About $6 as I had the battery charger and bucket. I only had to buy a single piece of rebar and the Arm and Hammer cleaner.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

*Cutterhead Cleaning*

Haven't been able to get much work done due to other commitments. However, I was able to gently pry the bearing housing from each bearing without much difficulty. Then with the HF bearing puller, each bearing was removed. The process of using the pullers, does damage the bearing. I decided to replace the bearings anyway. Locally, bearings were going to be $14 & $17. Crazy. Online, with shipping, $8.47. They should arrive today. In the meantime, I soaked the cutterhead overnight in Evapo-Rust which worked really well. 




































































I will finish cleaning up the small amount of corrosion I couldn't remove with my wire brush. A dremel tool should do the trick. Next, will have to figure out way to press the bearings on. May have to take them to work and see if can use a press there but that will be last resort. Kind of funny about employees using their equipment.

Update: Only one of the bearings I received was usable. Click Here to read the review of that supplier.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

twoblacklabs said:


> *Cutterhead Cleaning*
> 
> Haven't been able to get much work done due to other commitments. However, I was able to gently pry the bearing housing from each bearing without much difficulty. Then with the HF bearing puller, each bearing was removed. The process of using the pullers, does damage the bearing. I decided to replace the bearings anyway. Locally, bearings were going to be $14 & $17. Crazy. Online, with shipping, $8.47. They should arrive today. In the meantime, I soaked the cutterhead overnight in Evapo-Rust which worked really well.
> 
> ...


OK, so you started your jointer restoration and are officially passed me! If you can press your bearings at work, can I come over to get mine done too? lol.

Keep up the good work. Now I'll be following along to know what I should expect, as opposed to before where I was just comparing our results. Hopefully I start making some progress again soon.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

*Bearing Installation*

Having obtained new bearings, I am now faced with how to reinstall without a shop press. Even before I could use it, I would have to come up with some type of sleeve that would only press on the inner ring and not on the shields. How about a 1/2" impact socket? . So if it's an "Impact Socket", why not try to "Impact" it into place?

A little grease to ease the installation.

















Place the bearing on the shaft.









1/2" Drive Impact Socket









Viola!

















Rinse & Repeat









Finished!
!http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf!


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

twoblacklabs said:


> *Bearing Installation*
> 
> Having obtained new bearings, I am now faced with how to reinstall without a shop press. Even before I could use it, I would have to come up with some type of sleeve that would only press on the inner ring and not on the shields. How about a 1/2" impact socket? . So if it's an "Impact Socket", why not try to "Impact" it into place?
> 
> ...


Yup, I always use impact sockets.
works like a charm


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

twoblacklabs said:


> *Bearing Installation*
> 
> Having obtained new bearings, I am now faced with how to reinstall without a shop press. Even before I could use it, I would have to come up with some type of sleeve that would only press on the inner ring and not on the shields. How about a 1/2" impact socket? . So if it's an "Impact Socket", why not try to "Impact" it into place?
> 
> ...


First video. Any constructive comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

twoblacklabs said:


> *Bearing Installation*
> 
> Having obtained new bearings, I am now faced with how to reinstall without a shop press. Even before I could use it, I would have to come up with some type of sleeve that would only press on the inner ring and not on the shields. How about a 1/2" impact socket? . So if it's an "Impact Socket", why not try to "Impact" it into place?
> 
> ...


A millwright showed me a little secret to putting bearings on shafts, this was in the middle of one of Montana's
mild winters, only about minus 10 degrees. He put the big electric motor armature outside to cool off at the
beginning of the shift, the cold shrunk the metal shaft, then he put the bearing on a hot plate, it had metal
dust shields on it, do not do this with plastic dust shields. When the bearing was very warm, not hot enough
to hurt the grease, he used a heavy pair of welding gloves and slid it onto the shaft with no trouble. You
can substitute your freezer and the hot sun with the same result.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

*Long Time Coming but it's cutting nice and square!*

Took a long time to get to this point and I neglected to update the blog. However, within the last 2 weeks, I was able to make some great progress. Over the last month and a half, I set up an electrolysis vat using our large recycling cart, car battery charger, bunch of rebar pieces, copper wire, water and washing soda.



















































































































































































































































































































It's not completely done but it is usable. More pics once I've completely finished the project. (don't hold your breath though. Might be awhile lol.)


----------



## ksubenny (Apr 24, 2013)

twoblacklabs said:


> *Long Time Coming but it's cutting nice and square!*
> 
> Took a long time to get to this point and I neglected to update the blog. However, within the last 2 weeks, I was able to make some great progress. Over the last month and a half, I set up an electrolysis vat using our large recycling cart, car battery charger, bunch of rebar pieces, copper wire, water and washing soda.
> 
> ...


Great work, if it works as good as it looks I'd say you've got a winner!


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

twoblacklabs said:


> *Long Time Coming but it's cutting nice and square!*
> 
> Took a long time to get to this point and I neglected to update the blog. However, within the last 2 weeks, I was able to make some great progress. Over the last month and a half, I set up an electrolysis vat using our large recycling cart, car battery charger, bunch of rebar pieces, copper wire, water and washing soda.
> 
> ...


Yes I do!


----------



## dog2bert (Jul 13, 2009)

twoblacklabs said:


> *Long Time Coming but it's cutting nice and square!*
> 
> Took a long time to get to this point and I neglected to update the blog. However, within the last 2 weeks, I was able to make some great progress. Over the last month and a half, I set up an electrolysis vat using our large recycling cart, car battery charger, bunch of rebar pieces, copper wire, water and washing soda.
> 
> ...


How did you re-attach the depth of cut scale?


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

twoblacklabs said:


> *Long Time Coming but it's cutting nice and square!*
> 
> Took a long time to get to this point and I neglected to update the blog. However, within the last 2 weeks, I was able to make some great progress. Over the last month and a half, I set up an electrolysis vat using our large recycling cart, car battery charger, bunch of rebar pieces, copper wire, water and washing soda.
> 
> ...


Temporarily, I have reused 2 Unslotted Screws for now. I will order a few soon. Frankly, the depth of cut isn't an issue for me at this stage. I still have some tweeking (you don't want me to twerk). For now, I have set the depth of cut to 1/64" via standard rule and a precision straight edge laid across the outfeed table.

http://blacksmithbolt.com/gpage34.html


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

twoblacklabs said:


> *Long Time Coming but it's cutting nice and square!*
> 
> Took a long time to get to this point and I neglected to update the blog. However, within the last 2 weeks, I was able to make some great progress. Over the last month and a half, I set up an electrolysis vat using our large recycling cart, car battery charger, bunch of rebar pieces, copper wire, water and washing soda.
> 
> ...


I am in the process of making a movable base for this beast. Hope to have it done tomorrow. First time I have actually been able to use rough cut Red Oak. Maple cost more and I want some experience using SOMETHING besides popular and pine. Splurged and got about 20' board feet of Red Oak when I picked up my new CL Planer yesterday.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/53725


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

twoblacklabs said:


> *Long Time Coming but it's cutting nice and square!*
> 
> Took a long time to get to this point and I neglected to update the blog. However, within the last 2 weeks, I was able to make some great progress. Over the last month and a half, I set up an electrolysis vat using our large recycling cart, car battery charger, bunch of rebar pieces, copper wire, water and washing soda.
> 
> ...


*F A N T A S T I C

R E B U I L D !!*

You did a great job on that!

The electrolysis worked great for you… COOL, when you get the 'hand' of it!

*Thank you the GREAT POST!*


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

twoblacklabs said:


> *Long Time Coming but it's cutting nice and square!*
> 
> Took a long time to get to this point and I neglected to update the blog. However, within the last 2 weeks, I was able to make some great progress. Over the last month and a half, I set up an electrolysis vat using our large recycling cart, car battery charger, bunch of rebar pieces, copper wire, water and washing soda.
> 
> ...


What a great job on the rebuild. Congrats.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

twoblacklabs said:


> *Long Time Coming but it's cutting nice and square!*
> 
> Took a long time to get to this point and I neglected to update the blog. However, within the last 2 weeks, I was able to make some great progress. Over the last month and a half, I set up an electrolysis vat using our large recycling cart, car battery charger, bunch of rebar pieces, copper wire, water and washing soda.
> 
> ...


WOW! It looks brand new! If you were to say you just bought it off the showroom floor, I would've believed you. I love seeing tools restored


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

twoblacklabs said:


> *Long Time Coming but it's cutting nice and square!*
> 
> Took a long time to get to this point and I neglected to update the blog. However, within the last 2 weeks, I was able to make some great progress. Over the last month and a half, I set up an electrolysis vat using our large recycling cart, car battery charger, bunch of rebar pieces, copper wire, water and washing soda.
> 
> ...


Yeah, what Kaleb said. It really does look brand new. Great job!


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

twoblacklabs said:


> *Long Time Coming but it's cutting nice and square!*
> 
> Took a long time to get to this point and I neglected to update the blog. However, within the last 2 weeks, I was able to make some great progress. Over the last month and a half, I set up an electrolysis vat using our large recycling cart, car battery charger, bunch of rebar pieces, copper wire, water and washing soda.
> 
> ...


OMG…thats nice work! Should last another 100k cuts or so.


----------

